# Can you find the car?



## Doc

There is one in there ..somewhere.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Doc said:


> There is one in there ..somewhere.



Yep, the only thing that doesn’t look like a snail or a spotted mushroom!


----------



## pirate_girl

I can't. 
Aspirin please!
Head hurts. Lol


----------



## pirate_girl

No wonder it's hard to find, it's a 'Beetle' among the Pacers.


----------



## loboloco

Cute, but easy to spot.


----------



## 300 H and H

loboloco said:


> Cute, but easy to spot.



yup!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Too Damn easy!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Too Damn easy!



How could you find it?  It’s not a Ford!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jim slagle said:


> How could you find it?  It’s not a Ford!



Exactly. Oh hey BTW I have two Taurus now


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> Exactly. Oh hey BTW I have two Taurus now



One for each foot?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

jim slagle said:


> One for each foot?



They both run good, thank you!


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> They both run good, thank you!



One of the best cars I ever had was a 93 Taurus wagon company car. 117,000 miles, keep it full of gas, service it, gave it a bath every so often, and one set of tires. Turned it in and picked up a new 96 Taurus wagon. 

Caught fire couple of blocks from the dealer. New wiring harness, hoses, repaint one fender, etc.  Couple weeks later left me on the side of the road, North Dallas Toll Road during rush hour. Then the a/c compressor froze and the belt caught fire. Hood repainted. Quit on me a couple more times. Then the paint on the hood and fender started alligatoring. At 17,000 miles I transfered to Virginia and left it behind!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

&#55357;&#56872;


----------



## EastTexFrank

300 H and H said:


> yup!



make that a double "Yup".


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Rusty Shackleford said:


> ��



Wish I knew. My dept had several Taurus wagons, bunch of Explorers and a couple of crew cab F250’s. That last wagon gave more trouble than the rest of the fleet. It was leased and they turned it back in as soon as they could!


----------



## Dude111

Rusty Shackleford said:
			
		

> Too Damn easy!



Easy?

I cant find it!! (uugghh)


----------



## Bannedjoe

I see it.
It's kinda bug like.


----------



## greatdiscovery

Kinda cool, but found it pretty quickly - not looking for the eyes as headlights helped me


----------

